# Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM



## Skysnake (6. Mai 2011)

*Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Wie Charlie Demerjian auf Semiaccurate berichtet, soll Apple beschlossen haben die Zusammenarbeit mit Intel für die eigenen Laptops zu beenden. 
Demerjian nennt Maulwürfe, welche bereits die Infos über den Wechsel von nVidia zu Ati, Thunderbolt bei Apple als ersten Hersteller usw. gegeben haben als Quelle für diese Neuigkeit. Trotz des Faktes, dass die Quelle damit nicht überprüfbar ist, scheint die Meldung nicht völlig abwägig.

Weiter heißt es, soll Apple statt auf Intel CPUs ab ca. 2013 dann wohl ARM CPUs einsetzen, wobei noch nicht klar sei, ob man einen von Apple selbst entwickelten CPU-Kern verwenden wolle, oder aber auf Cores von Samsung oder eine "genric ARM black box" zurückgreifen will.

Ob die Meldung von Demerjian zutreffen wird sich sicherlich in absehbarer Zeit zeigen, denn es ist nur schwer vorstellbar, das sich weder Apple noch Intel zu dieser überraschenden Meldung zu Wort melden werden. 

Ich kann nur jedem der dem Englischen mächtig ist empfehlen die Quelle selbst zu lesen, da Sie auch mit einigem Witz zwischen den Zeilen aufwarten kann, den man nur schwerlich in Worte fassen kann.

Quelle: Apple dumps Intel from laptop lines | SemiAccurate

Anmerkung: 

Geht man davon aus, das Apple Intel wirklich in die Wüste schickt, stellt sich im gleichen Atemzug die Frage: "Was ist dann mit LightPeak/Thunderbolt?"

Diese Frage ist absolut berechtigt aber wohl nur schwerlich zu beantworten, da es sowohl denkbar ist, das Apple Thunderbolt weiterhin von Intel lizensiert, als auch das Intel Apple nicht mehr gestattet den propritären Standard zu nutzen, bis hin zur Situation, das Apple Tunderbolt überhaupt nicht mehr unterstützen will und den Standard für sich zu Grabe trägt, noch bevor er sich groß durchgesetzt hat.

Hier wird wohl nur die Zeit zeigen, wie sich diese Frage beantworten lässt. Es wäre in meinen Augen aber auf jeden Fall ein schwerer Schlag für Thunderbolt, wenn Apple diesen Standard nicht mehr einsetzen würde. Immerhin ist Apple hier ja der Vorreiter, und hat Thunderbolt als erstes auf den Markt gebracht. Es ist für mich wirklich sehr fraglich, ob Thunderbolt als Standard einen solchen Verlust überleben würde, da die Verbreitung noch sehr gering ist, und mit USB3.0 ein etablierter und anerkannter Konkurrent vorhanden ist, der eine sehr große Verbreitung hat.


----------



## Datachild (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

who cares, wird einfach gekauft weil es APPLE ist.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Ich halte das für relaiv unwahrscheinlich, da Apple noch nie so erfolgreich MacBooks verkauft hat wie seit Einführung der Intel-MacBooks.


----------



## Midsna (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Für ganz so unwahrscheinlich halte ich diese Sache nicht, besonders wenn es in die Richtung des 





> von Apple selbst entwickelten CPU-Kern


 gehen soll.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Apple kauft sich aktuell viele Ingenieure ein, es wäre nur logisch, wenn die nicht nur für Handys und Tablets, sondern in Zukunft auch noch leistungsstärkere SoC/CPUs bauen.
Ein Tegra3 ist ja heute schon schneller als ein alter Core2Dou, und sollte bis 2013 ARM ein noch schnelleres Design als A15 haben, wovon man ausgehen darf, dann na klar.


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Halte ich für absolut ausgeschlossen.

Gründe:

1) Leistung:
Es ist kaum denkbar, dass die ARM CPUs bis 2013 leistungsmäßig mit x86 CPUs auch nur ansatzweise mithalten können; ich würde einiges darauf verwetten, dass ein aktueller mobiler Sandy Bridge Quad schneller ist als ein 2013er high-end ARM CPU...

Intel kann 2013 aber wohl bereits Haswell CPUs in 22nm anbieten, die um einiges schneller sein dürften als aktuelle Sandy Bridges...

Wie will Apple diesen Leistungsschwund verkaufen? Mit Dumpingpreisen? Doch nicht Apple!

2) Kompatibilität 1
Es gäbe bei einer neuerlichen Umstellung der Architektur wieder Kompatibilitätsschwierigkeiten, nicht nur für Apple sondern insbesondere auch für Anbieter komplexerer Mac OS Software

3) Kompatibilität 2
Am Desktop x86 am Notebook ARM? Das bringt ebenfalls erhöhten Entwicklungsaufwand Mac OS-Softwareentwickler- dauerhaft
ARM am Desktop ist undenkbar, dafür ist er einfach zu schwach; Apple würde damit seine Stammuser vertreiben, die Macs als Grafik und Video Workstations benutzen

4) Warum?
Welche Vorteile erhofft sich Apple?

6) Apple hat nicht ohne Grund zu X86 gewechselt (ich vermute, dass man primär eine bessere Kompatibilität mit herkömmlichen PCs erreichen wollte)... und nicht ohne Erfolg, die Verkaufszahlen sind stark angestiegen; warum sollte Apple das aufgeben?


Alles in allem halte ich die News für höchst unglaubwürdig



			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Geht man davon aus, das Apple Intel wirklich in die Wüste schickt, stellt sich im gleichen Atemzug die Frage: "Was ist dann mit LightPeak/Thunderbolt?"


 
Wen interressierts?

Dann haben Macs eben kein Thunderbolt mehr oder doch, Thunderbolt ist ja nicht an Intel CPUs gekoppelt; war sowieso nie ein Appleprodukt

Das wird Apple jedenfalls ganz sicher nicht wesentlich bei der viel radikaleren Entscheidung beeinflussen die CPU Architektur über den Haufen zu werfen

Da es aber sowieso nicht dazu kommen wird ist die Überlegung sowieso unsinnig



> Ein Tegra3 ist ja heute schon schneller als ein alter Core2Dou, und sollte bis 2013 ARM ein noch schnelleres Design als A15 haben, wovon man ausgehen darf, dann na klar.


 
Es gibt noch keinen Tegra 3 also kann von "heute schon" keine Rede sein

"Schneller als ein Core2 Duo" sind außerdem nVidia Angaben die massiv beschönigt sein könnten


----------



## Adam West (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Scheiss auf die news (weil apple), ich find den Themenüberschrift geil xD
Arm in Arm mit ARM... 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Klingt irgendwie nach " Back to the Roots ", mal sehen was an der Geschichte dran ist.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



Superwip schrieb:


> 4) Warum?
> Welche Vorteile erhofft sich Apple?



Kostenreduktion und Unabhänigkeit.
Wären zumindest meine beiden ersten Einfälle dazu.



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt noch keinen Tegra 3 also kann von "heute schon" keine Rede sein
> "Schneller als ein Core2 Duo" sind außerdem nVidia Angaben die massiv beschönigt sein könnten


Klar gibt es Tegra 3, nur noch keine Geräte, die das SoC schon nutzen.
Das soll sich aber bis zu Herbst hin ändern.

Im embedded Bereich dauert es halt, bis zb. ein Tablet oder Handy marktreif ist.
Wir habens ja grad beim eierPad2 gesehen, da hat die Konkurrenz ihre schon angekündigten Geräte wieder zurückgezogen, als das kam.


----------



## boxleitnerb (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Man sollte dabei nicht vergessen, dass Charlie der typische NV/Intel-Basher ist, von dem wenig Objektivität zu erwarten ist.


----------



## L-man (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

vieleicht haben sie bei Apple erkannt das es völlig egal ist was für einen CPU sie da rein bauen und wenn die Hundekot reinpressen wurden, würden die Appleisten das kaufen. Leistung ist doch eher nebensache bei Apple und das IMage als einsamer Wolf ließe sich mit einem ARM CPU deutlich besser vermarkten egal wie die Leistung ist.


----------



## Coeckchen (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

leute informiert euch bitte erst mal wo der unterschied zwischen ARM und X86 ist, dann wüsstet ihr 2 sachen, 
die news ist bullshit, Apple könnte sich das nicht leisten auf ARM im desktopbereich zu setzen, weil dann jeder grund, der bisher für apple gesprochen hat, z.b. das apple ja so toll mit bearbeitungsprogrammen für bild und ton ist, zu nichte gemacht werden würde mit der vernichtend schwachen leistung gegenüber x86, zumal ARM nicht dafür ausgelegt ist, komplexe befehle zu verarbeiten....ARM wird letztendlich mit soviel logik ausgestattet wie ein Taschenrechner, nur dass er eben schneller is

 Ein Tegra 3 erreicht doch nicht die leistungsfähigkeit eines, wenn auch "alten"Core2Duos, mal abgesehen vom befehlsatz hat der core 2 duo nicht nur höhere taktraten, sondern einen deutlich höheren cache
würde man in einem c2d den befehlssatz einschränken, den chace verkleinern, und den takt runterschrauben würde ein ARM dabei rauskommen


----------



## STSLeon (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Schöne News, aber ich glaube nicht dran. Apples Aufschwung bekam erst richtig Fahrt, als Intel Prozessoren verbaut worden sind. Zumal es sich bei den Geräten ab 15 Zoll um Geräte für den professionellen Einsatz handelt, da würde ein ARM Prozessor definitiv zu wenig Leistung bringen. Das wird definitiv eine Ente sein. Semiaccurate hat da ja schon einige produziert.


----------



## frequence (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Apple scheint sich drauf zu verlassen das die Leistung der ARM-Architektur innerhalb von nicht ganz 2 Jahren einen massiven Leistungsschub bekommen wird.
Erfahrung mit Risc haben sie ja und der Akkulaufzeit wird es auch nochmal einen Sprung geben aber ob es bis dahin möglich ist ein vollwertiges System drauf laufen zu lassen wird sich zeigen.
Wobei ja Win 8 auch ARM unterstützen wird. KAnn mir aber auch vorstellen das Apple ihr IOS speziell für seine Laptops weiterentwickeln wird.


----------



## cubbi223 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Nehmen wir mal an, die Bauen nen ARM mir 16 kernen intergrierten, Cahes eineigen Funktionseinheiten ähnlich SSE/AVX. 
Dazu eine halbwegs Leistungsstarke integrierte GPU. 
Den Takt kann im Laptop auch bei mehr wir 1 GHZ liegen, gehen wir mal von 2-3 ghz aus. schom haben wir ne gute CPU. Die zwar nicht mit aktuellen x 86 kernen mithalten kann, aber genug Leistung für die Meisten Nutzer haben wird. die x86 kompatibilität kann mann immerhin auch in Software sicherstellen.


----------



## Schleifer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

intels high Eng Abteilung packt momentan 4-Kerner bei 2-3 GHz und du redest von 16-Kernern von einem Hersteller, der momentan 1GHz+ bei Dualcores hat? Vielleicht nicht unmöglich aber doch gewagt diese These

außerdem was zur Quelle:
 "Intel doesn’t know about this  particular change of heart yet"
ja ne is klar. Wir lesen hier davon, aber Intel hat keine Ahnung von dem ganzen Zeug


----------



## Fragile Heart (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Ich versuche mir gerade die Meldung vorzustellen wenn Apple dann Tegra Chips verwenden würde. Was Charlie dann wohl wieder ablassen würde? 

Nun, da Apple ja eh nur noch ein Mode Produkt ist, die Leistungsfähigkeit bei Grafikanwendungen nur noch ein Gerücht ist, warum dann nicht auch noch so einen Schritt machen?  Vorstellen könnte ich es mir, aber ob Apple bereit ist Intel zu tretten? Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Bennz (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

solange es hart beschränkte menschen gibt, wird Apple weiter geld verdienen. ich finds geil, wenns einen von den Apple idioten doch ned gefällt bekomm ich es wieder. ja genau, für nen apfel und nen Ei, und verkaufe es wieder an so einen volltrottel, und das schon seid jahren


----------



## Flaggschiff (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

moment mal. hab ich die nachricht richtig gelesen, und apple "will" nur umstellen, weil es einen maulwurf gibt? somit ist das ganze ja noch lustiger und falsch.


----------



## cubbi223 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

ich sagte ja nur wenn.... Gehen wir mal von weniger aus
Ich würde gerne mal wissen was ein ARM Cortex A15 4 kerner mit 3 GHz schafft. dazu noch befehlsatz erweiterungen um der eigendlichen CPU Arbeit ab zu nehmen. denke mal das man damit locker in bereichen der Low Cost CPU der x86 Welt "wildern"

Ich denke aber mal das Apple Experimentiert mir ARM. Man hat die Lizenz, also will man sie nutzen. so gesehen kann man damit Intel auch unter Druck setzen. Denn sein wie mal ehrlich alle Leistungs fähigen Intel/AMD  mobil CPU "fressen" viel Strom. 
Und ATOM CPU haben leider keine gute GPU, ION verbraucht aber ungleich mehr Strom
AMD E-350 dagegen ist relativ gut gelungen


----------



## Runner (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Vielleicht haben sich die Maulwürfe verlesen... und AMD ist gemeint...


----------



## Superwip (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



> ich sagte ja nur wenn.... Gehen wir mal von weniger aus
> Ich würde gerne mal wissen was ein ARM Cortex A15 4 kerner mit 3 GHz schafft. dazu noch befehlsatz erweiterungen um der eigendlichen CPU Arbeit ab zu nehmen.


 
ARM zufolge soll ein A15 Kern (ein CPU Kern) eine 40% höhere IPC im Vergleich zum A9 besitzen, dazu kommt eine verdoppelte Kernzahl und ein mehr als verdoppelter Takt

Das sollte vielleicht, mit etwas Phantasie ausreichen um mit einem ~Core2 Quad konkurrieren zu können...

...2013, zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem der Core2 Quad schon fast 7 Jahre auf dem Markt ist...

Intel kann dann, wie gesagt, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bereits 22nm CPUs in der neuen Haswell Architektur anbieten...

Abgesehen von der Leistung bleiben die Kompatibilitätsprobleme



> Denn sein wie mal ehrlich alle Leistungs fähigen Intel/AMD mobil CPU "fressen" viel Strom.


 
Das stimmt nicht; ein leistungsfähiger CPU verbraucht eben Strom; und vor allem Sandy Bridge arbeitet wirklich recht effizient

ARM ist in dieser Hinsicht auch kein Wunderding; sollten ARM CPUs jemals leistungsmäßig ernsthaft mit X86 CPUs konkurrieren können werden sie auch einen ähnlichen Stromverbrauch besitzen


----------



## Star_KillA (6. Mai 2011)

Midgardsnake schrieb:
			
		

> Für ganz so unwahrscheinlich halte ich diese Sache nicht, besonders wenn es in die Richtung des  gehen soll.



Siehe A4 und A5.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Ist doch gut, wer will schon einen intel haben


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Unwahrscheinlich, denn sonst kann man nur Mac OS benutzen oder ein nacktes Windows 8. Das Gerät würde dann nur noch von Extreme-Fanboys gekauft werden, die dann behaupten "Auf dem Notebook habe ich noch nie gespielt!" oder "Das sind Maschinen zum Arbeiten" oder "Wer braucht schon x86-Windows Software? Ich hab doch meine EiFön-Äpps auf meinem MacBook!"


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

ARM ist voll unnötig


----------



## derseppl (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Was ich mir als schönen Schritt im mobilen Bereich vorstellen könnte wäre eine Kooperation von ARM und x86. Braucht man die Leistung nicht und will nur schreiben/surfen übernimmt der ARM-Kern und ist schön stromsparend. Wird Leistung benötigt zum Spielen oder für Berechnungen kommt der x86er Kern zum Einsatz. Das Optimum für mich, aber wird wohl nie kommen  
Das Apple vollkommen auf ARM bei ihren Macbooks umsattelt kann ich mir aus den schon genannten Gründen auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## kuki122 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



Forseti schrieb:


> ARM ist voll unnötig


 
Würde ich nicht pauschal sagen, da es eigentlich sehr gut ist, wenn zu den beiden einzigen Herstellern mal ein dritter dazu stößt. 

In Hinsicht auf Apple würde dies wohl mehr Nachteile mit sich bringen, als dass es Einsparungen gäbe - daher halte ich die News für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Iceananas (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, außer Apple hat vor auch die Leistung der Macbooks hinter die Konkurrenz zu schicken...


----------



## BaronSengir (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Mich würde dann eher interessieren was aus den Multiplattformern bei Steam passiert. So einfach lässt sich andere Architektur nicht in die Engine und die Treiber der GK einbinden. Das wird deren eh schon schwache Leistung weiter schwächen.
Aber wer einen Apple hat will auch nicht darauf spielen. Von daher auch wieder egal.


----------



## cubbi223 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Die meisten Apple user sind aber keine Nerds. das sind personen die Das Design schick finden und wissen wo das ding angeht. denen ist es egal ob da eine x86 oder eine ARM Cpu drin steckt. denen wurde nur mal gesagt das es fü MAc kaum Vieren gibt. 

Und wenn man es genau nimmt gilt das meiste oben genannte auch für Windows Nutzer.

Das währe ja nur der Ultra Mobil sektor. "MAC PCs" werden wohö weiter hin intel sein. rein von der leistung gesehen.

Vieleicht ist diese News auch so zu lesen das Apple Plant "ultra mobile" Netbook oder Mac Book Air auf ARM Basis herraus zu bringen.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Naja, die Entwicklung bei ARM bleibt auch nicht stehen, UND man sollte auch bedenken, das CPUs immer auf den Einsatzzweck hin entwickelt werden. Wenn ich ein Tablet oder ein Handy hab, dann soll das erst mal eine lange Akkulaufzeit haben und die Sachen die ich unbedingt brauch flüssig darstellen. Mehr nicht.

Wenn ich einen leistungsstarken Laptop  haben will, kann ich auch die CPU komplexer machen, mehr Takt geben und auch die Kernanzahl erhöhen. Dann muss ich halt mit einem größeren Strombedarf rechnen.

Man sollte ARM also nicht unterschätzen, nur weil Leistung bis jetzt eher zweitrangig war.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

So abwegig finde ich es nicht. Im Ipad2 ist eine Apple CPU verbaut mit 2 Kernen und einem Takt von 1GHz. Damit kann man 3D Anwendungen flüssig darstellen, und ja das Ipad2 kann 3D ohne Brille darstellen, es wurde schon bewiesen! Wie würde das denn mit einer ARM Quad CPU aussehen? In meinen Augen ist ARM wirklich besser, da es deutlich weniger Strom frisst und für alles reicht. Ich glaube schon das die es bald schaffen, mit den dicken AMD und Intel mit zu halten.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

ARM wird nie mit x86 im Server- und Supercomputerbereich mithalten können. Und wenn irgendwann die Leistung bei den Desktopprzessoren genau so hoch ist wie bei x86 wird der Stromverbrauch bestimmt ähnlich sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Man sollte ARM also nicht unterschätzen, nur weil Leistung bis jetzt eher zweitrangig war.


 
Zweitrangig war sie ja nie, sie war ausreichend für das Einsatzgebiet.
Wenn Apple ARM in ihren Notebooks verbauen will, werden sie sich selbst daran beteiligen, dass sie relativ schnell leistungsstarke CPUs entwickeln.
Der Vorteil bei ARM ist ja eben der offene Standard.


----------



## Jamrock (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

zwar interessant, aber total irrelevant für die meisten weils eh jeder wegen dem tollen Zeichen kauft 
Naja glaub solange die neuen Apple Cpus halbwegs mit der Leistung normaler amd/intel CPUs mithalten können werden sich die Laptops weiter wie sonst was verkaufen, da die meisten die Apple PCs kaufen nicht so sehr auf P/L etc achten ; )


----------



## .Mac (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Denke mal in den meisten Apple produkten, wie iMac, Mac mini sowie bei den Laptops ist sowas sicher nicht abwegig, nur in den MacPros kann ich mir keine ARM CPU vorstellen, dazu müsste ARM echt ordentlich ranklotzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



.Mac schrieb:


> Denke mal in den meisten Apple produkten, wie iMac, Mac mini sowie bei den Laptops ist sowas sicher nicht abwegig, nur in den MacPros kann ich mir keine ARM CPU vorstellen, dazu müsste ARM echt ordentlich ranklotzen.


 
Für Mac Pro wird der mobile Bulldozer genommen oder LLano.


----------



## .Mac (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für Mac Pro wird der mobile Bulldozer genommen oder LLano.


 Mal gucken was in den besagten 5 jahren ist - Dieses Jahr kommen jedenfalls noch neue MacPros mit SandyBridge E oder später Ivy Bridge - das ist schon fast eine Tatsache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Was ARM in 5 Jahren reißt, weiß auch keiner. Die müssen sich wenigstens nicht um irgendeine x86 Kompatibilität scheren, was bei der Entwicklung sicher von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Superwip (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



> Was ARM in 5 Jahren reißt, weiß auch keiner. Die müssen sich wenigstens nicht um irgendeine x86 Kompatibilität scheren, was bei der Entwicklung sicher von Vorteil ist.


 
In 5 Jahren? Es geht hier um 2013, bis dahin sind es gerademal 2 Jahre...

Ich halte es für unmöglich, dass ARM sich in nur 2 Jahren zu einer leistungsmäßig echten X86 Alternative entwickelt, auch nicht im Notebookbereich

Und anstelle "irgendeiner X86 Kompatibilität" muss man sich dann eben um die Kompatibilität mit der ARM Architektur bemühen, die 2013 auch schon ihren 30. Geburtstag feiert...

Allgemein würde ich "Apple: Zurück zum PPC", "Ab 2013: ITANIUM im Mac Pro" oder "Apple liebäugelt mit MIPS" für wesentlich realistischer halten


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Da beiß ich doch in den sauren Apfel 

Da ich selber nicht auf Mac's stehe und mir diese sowieso einfach viel zu teuer sind, interessiert es mich nicht wirklich.
Aber eins muss man Apple lassen, sie wissen wie die Menschen ticken und wie sie ihre Produkte verkauft bekommen.
Habe selber mein mitlehrweile 2tes Iphone und bin weiterhin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## klefreak (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



Superwip schrieb:


> In 5 Jahren? Es geht hier um 2013, bis dahin sind es gerademal 2 Jahre...
> 
> Ich halte es für unmöglich, dass ARM sich in nur 2 Jahren zu einer leistungsmäßig echten X86 Alternative entwickelt, auch nicht im Notebookbereich
> 
> ...


 
ICh denke auhc nicht, dass Apple "vollständig" auf ARM umsteigt, allerdings liesen sich auf Basis des IOS durchaus notebooks bauen die dem normalen USeranspruch genügen, die Kompatibilität der Software ist allerdings ein "Risiko" 
--> Windows 8 läuft ja auch auf ARM wenn es dann kommt, und dadurch dürfte auch "desktopsoftware" für ARM interessant werden...

und dass die ARM Chips nicht Leistungsfähig sein sollen halte ich für ein Gerücht.
--> Ende 2012 kommt der neue *Cortex A15* welcher bis zu *2,5Ghz* und *bis zu 8Kerne* besitzt, das sollte dann erstmal genügen 

ARM: Cortex A15-CPUs kommen Ende 2012

es wird auf alle Fälle interessante Produkte geben wenn diese Chips auf den Markt kommen

mfg


----------



## Forseti (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Kerne und Frequenz alleine sagen nicht viel aus. Die IPC wird schon schlechter sein als x86


----------



## cubbi223 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ARM in 5 Jahren reißt, weiß auch keiner. Die müssen sich wenigstens nicht um irgendeine x86 Kompatibilität scheren, was bei der Entwicklung sicher von Vorteil ist.


 
das müssen intel und AMD auch nur in geringem umfang. der compiler übersetzt den x86 code in Maschienen Code. das könnte auch jede ARM CPU mit entsprechender lizenz.

Davon mal abgesehen ist der x86 code nur noch ein Kleiner teil der Befehle. Ich sag nur SSE, 3d Now, AVX, ect


----------



## Progs-ID (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Ich bin mal gespannt was an der Geschichte dran ist. ARM-CPUs sind schwer im kommen, was ja auch nicht zu übersehen ist. Wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gerücht: Apple schmeißt Intel aus Ihren Laptops und ist Arm in Arm mit ARM*

Dass alles durch ARM ersetzt wird glaub ich auch nicht. Das wär irgendwie konträr zu der Idee der Macbook Pros.

Was ich mir jedoch sehr gut vorstellen kann, ist eine Art Consumer-Notebook irgendwo zwischen Ipad und MBP. Vielleicht sogar etwas wie das Macbook Air! Wenn Windows ARM-kompatibel ist, wird es in diesem Bereich sowieso das ein oder andere Produkt zu finden sein, denke ich!


----------

